# 90960-90962  help!!!!



## Love Coding! (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I posted a similar question on the Internal Medicine Forum to get more exposure.  can someone help me on this?

I am trying to find some information online about E/M documentation requirements for MCP visits.  I am looking at the 90960-90962 facility/outpatient visits.

I cannot find anything concrete on what's expected on a physicians note when they visit the patient?  I have read that there is a "comprehensive" assessment and a non-comprehensive assessment.  I am not sure what those mean?  They do not explain that in the CPT book.  Could someone help me?


----------



## LorettaDrakos (May 26, 2012)

I am looking for the same thing..has anyone helped you.

Loretta


----------



## mshay134 (May 27, 2012)

dscoder74 CPC CPMA said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I posted a similar question on the Internal Medicine Forum to get more exposure.  can someone help me on this?
> 
> ...



I am looking at my CPT book now and don't quite understand your question.  90960 - 90962 is age related ESRD related services and the code is determined by the amount of visits per month.  Please clarify exactly what you're looking for and will try to help.


----------



## tefranklin57 (May 29, 2012)

I also am looking for better clarification on what is required in the physicans notes to support CPT 90960-90962.  Besides age and number of monthly visits, what must the documentation state?


----------



## Lassal423 (Jun 14, 2012)

I just found this on Trailblazer's website:

http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Publications/Job Aid/PartBDialysisJobAid.pdf

It might be just what you all are looking for!  

I hope it is helpful!

Lora


----------



## CC5657 (Jun 14, 2012)

I believe you can search CMS website under ESRD.  If you give me your fax #, I can fax you information that I have found.


----------



## Lassal423 (Jun 14, 2012)

Can you fax that information to me as well?  Lora Smith  855-507-1863

Thanks!


----------



## carynrobison (Dec 27, 2012)

*Esrd*

I have found both of these links to be helpful.

http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Manuals/downloads/bp102c11.pdf
http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Manuals/downloads/clm104c08.pdf


----------



## Mchui (Jan 10, 2013)

*Palmetto SoCal guideline*

I'm having difficulties finding official billing guideline for cpt 90951-90966 ; 90967-90970 from Palmetto (SoCal) for professional services in all settings.  would the "from-through" method be required?  our team is at a loss on how we should format our claims.


----------

